# Uh Oh...........



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oops.......

DW called on her way home from work last night. It appears that she had too much on her mind while making a left turn into oncoming traffic and didn't yield the right of way to a car wanting to drive in their own lane! Imagine that.

Well, the short story is that the other driver hit her almost head on in our 3/4 ton Burb.







Damage to the TV seems to be contained to the part of the body just under the front grillwork ie., bumper and rubber molding under the bumper. At least that's how it looks to me. Won't know for sure until I get it to the shop for further inspection.

No, she wasn't hurt. Thank God for that. Apparently, neither was the other driver; but the DW said _*her*_ car had to be towed away. The Burb cranked right up and came home. *After* the DW got a ticket! I _knew_ there was a reason I upgraded the TV last Fall!

Next step, pick up copy of traffic accident report and call insurance. I guess it's time to see whether switching insurance companies a year or so ago was worth the savings!









Looks like we'll be a one-vehicle family for a few days.

Update y'all later.

Mark


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Most importantly, no one was hurt!!

The Burb, as with any vehicle, can be fixed. I am sorry it happened and I hope the insurance works out for you. I have wrestled many times with switching insurance companies, however I enjoy the relationship that I and my family have developed with our agent. My mom and dad, brother, as well as my wife and I, all have our cars, homes, RV's, motorcycles, etc insured with the same guy, same company. We may pay a little more, but we have NEVER had issues with a claim and generally receive top notch service, minus all the BS.

Good luck and again, glad everyone is OKAY!

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That other driver needs to learn that size matters when yielding.

Glad she is ok, much easier to fix the truck.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark,

Glad to hear all are uninjured. As others have stated, vehicles can be fixed/replaced but not our loved ones.

God bless,

Greg


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

1st of all the most import thing is that no one was hurt







.

....and you are right. I also like the security of driving a large TV. I some cases size does matter.

2 years ago I was hit from the front. A pickup hit my front corner of my burb. It broke the headlamp (which still worked) and cracked the grill. The pickup had to be towed because the front end was pushed so far back that the front tire was touching the drivers door. The door so damaged that the driver had to exit the passenger side.

Hopefully your rates will not increase.

Thor


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Ooh sorry to hear that. Glad that no one was hurt.

Nothing replaces size, weight and a full frame in an accident.

I backed into our Suburban with my VW Jetta in the driveway and did $1500.00 worth of damage to the VW and zero the Suburban. I would hate to get in accident against that beast.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Glad no one was hurt... I did the very same thing many years ago (left turn) now and I am always more careful now.

And just recently I backed my Av up into an oncoming Honda Civic. (high snowbank and in a hurry of course) $2500 damage to the car, my plastic rear bumper cover was (barely) cracked. Actually, if I hadn't stopped, I probably would have backed right onto his hood.

These are the only two accidents I've ever been at fault in and I take a certain amount of pride in that. People who drive larger vehicles need to be that much more careful when they drive - the little cars have a right to use the same roads too and are just that much more at risk during an accident.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad no one was hurt. Wife and I werenearly taken out by a drunk driver yesterday. (I wasn't in the TITAN either) You just never know. They hand out drivers licenses to any moron with a pulse these days...and you can keep the license until you're in the grave!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes like everone else said (Just glad no one was hurt)
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad she's okay. I feel much better knowing my wife and girls are moving about town in something substantial.

Mike


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes, happy no one was hurt and that the other vehicle wasn't a garbage truck. They can really hurt.

drifter


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Glad to hear noone was hurt. That was my biggest decision for buying my yukon was that it should with stand an impact and atleast make it out alive.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I am also glad no one was hurt.

Btw, the first thing anyone should do after an accident is call their insurance agent first thing.

In CA, you are also required to file an SR-1 with the DMV if losses incurred by either party exceed $750.00. ITS THE LAW!

Also, if you have CA State Farm auto insurance and you have been with the company for more than 10 years without any claims, you will have one accident or ticket forgiven and then a 10 year cycle starts over again. That is one of the advantages of not jumping ins. companies every so many years just to save a few bucks here and there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Btw, the first thing anyone should do after an accident is call their insurance agent first thing.
> [snapback]31471[/snapback]​


I don't mean to pick on you Mg!








I'm sure you didn't mean *THE FIRST THING*. (especially if there is someone hurt) You should render first aid to others, get away from hazards/danger, and ensure no other vehicles/people become involved in your wreck. Then swiftly call 911.

But this really goes without saying. Contacting your agent would be very high on the list.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just to update y'all on the DW's accident.............

Failure to yield the right of way............$140.00








Damage to the Suburban...................$1800.00 (adjuster's estimate)








Deductible..........................................$500.00








Owning a BIG Tow Vehicle.................$priceless









Mark


----------

